# Rimini



## steveuk2000

I am very interested in moving to Rimini and would welcome any information about the area and would like to hear from any expats living there.

Thank you in advance
Steveuk


----------



## Delfu75

Hi steveuk2000,

I am from Rimini: left the country in 2006 for Ireland and then Luxembourg. So you'd like to move to Rimini? Nice weather, good food, nice people, great lifestyle(if you can afford it!),but not much to do once summertime is over, and by then most of the tourism jobs are gone, as they are mostly seasonal. As for the expat community, there is one but it is essentially made of people that moved there between the 60's and the 80's when the place was a really popular holiday destination for Northern Europeans, which is no longer the case. What exactly would you like to do there?


----------

